# Hows PC-cillin 02?



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok, this came with my computer so I use it but I am wondering how good is it? 

What other antivirus progs should I also use if it doesnt catch most of them?

Sometimes the firewall thing on it has caught viruses or trojans or something but when I do a scan it says im free of file virus. Got me to wondering how good this program is. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

SnowBum said:


> Ok, this came with my computer so I use it but I am wondering how good is it?
> 
> What other antivirus progs should I also use if it doesnt catch most of them?
> 
> ...


You shouldnt use more then one antivirus at a time since they would clash and might even cause your system to crash. Pc-cilin is a CA product and supposedly good. Not popular as norton ( joke ) but a good one. There have been many discussions on the forum about good firewalls and antiviruses. pls do some search and read those threads i am sure they will be handy. If i was going to buy an AV i would buy Titanium AV from pandasoftware. I am using AVG and am pretty happy with it.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I would suggest running an online scan from time to time. Trend Micro is a good online scan. 
I'm not sure how good pc-cillin, I use Avast which I'm happy with.


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

superflysmith said:


> I would suggest running an online scan from time to time. Trend Micro is a good online scan.
> I'm not sure how good pc-cillin, I use Avast which I'm happy with.


Trend Micro makes pc-cillin lol...


I guess its pretty good, no viruses yet with it  .


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

IMO, PC-Cillin is a very good AV solution. It's easy on system resources and operates without being "intrusive".
Auto-updates with permission.

I've tested the built-in firewall from the inside out and it is non-existant. Not sure how good it is from outside in.

I would disable the PC-Cillin FW and install a stand-alone FW such as Sygate for a more robust array.

Don't forget your AS/AAW group. Cruise the forums here to get dialed in on that aspect of computer security.


----------

